# peut on parler de jailbreak ici?



## diablotok (31 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,

J'ai récemment jailbreaké mon ipad 2, et j'aurai voulu a voir quelques infos sur les applis etc.... 

uniquement si on peut en parler sur ce forum

merci


----------



## Azergoth (31 Juillet 2012)

Essayé toujours... Et si tu te fais éjecter, va voir dans la "cave des iBidules".
De toute manière, évite le piratage ;-)


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2012)

En soit, ce n'est pas interdit. Si ton but est d'avoir des application payante a l'oeil, c'est NON. Le reste, aucun soucis.


----------



## diablotok (1 Août 2012)

Salut,

En fait je pense pas être un pirate, j'ai jailbreaké mon ipad pour pouvoir le customiser un peu et avoir le flash dessus.

Pour l'instant je n'ai installé que "springtomize 2" 2.99$  un thème a peu prêt au même prix et "winterboard"(qui est gratuit) pour utiliser le thème que j'ai acheter.

après sur cydia y a plein d'applis gratuites au même titre que sur l'applestore.

Et la je suis en train de voir si des applications comme "icleaner" sont dangeureuses.

Voilà pourquoi j'ai jailbreaké mon ipad.

Merci en tout cas d'avoir répondu.


----------

